# sears decorout model 171.25191



## redmann (Jan 15, 2009)

i have recently inherited this jig from my father, but no owners manual, does anybody have a owners or users manaul for this jig ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI redmann

This may help but no manual  " discontinue "

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/getModel!retrieve.pd;jsessionid=cugOohjtTwcHAthx5kHiUg**.shcapp3005?modelNumber=171.25191&pop=flush

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3708&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...3708&backToLink=Return to Sub Components list



redmann said:


> i have recently inherited this jig from my father, but no owners manual, does anybody have a owners or users manaul for this jig ?


----------



## Pagan Wizard (Nov 24, 2008)

Try ebay, a lot of people there sell off old manuals for tools they no longer have.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

redmann said:


> i have recently inherited this jig from my father, but no owners manual, does anybody have a owners or users manaul for this jig ?


Hi Redmann: could you post a picture please?

Allthunbs


----------



## pmeilakjr (May 27, 2014)

*Sears Decorout or Planer 171.25191 manual*

I've been looking for this manual for a few yearsand finally found it in my Dad's garage in a box. Hope it helps everyone out. The manual if very large - 28 pages approximately 8 megs. Haven't used it yet so I can't answer any questions how it works or anything else but hopefully the manual helps with any questions you have.
Enjoy and happy routering.

Peter


----------

